# تصميم برك السباحة



## nice_anoos (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة, في كيفية تصميم برك السباحة , من الناحية الميكانيكية
من حيث تمديدات الانابيب, واختيار الفلاتر والمضخات , ومعدات سحب وارجاع المياه


----------



## femto_egy (2 يناير 2007)

انا اعمل فى هذا المجال ولذلك يسعدنى ان اقدم لك يد العون.
لكن اريد ان اعرف ما هى المشكلات التى تواجهها حتى استطيع ان اقدم المساعدة.


----------



## nice_anoos (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا للرد femto_eng انا اريد معلومات عن كيفية اختيار ةتوزيع ال skimmers , floor drain , pumps and filters, لانني اعمل في مشروع التخرج على تصميم فيلا , وفيها بركة وشلالات , شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## بولا (25 يناير 2007)

اك ستة أوضاع مختلفة يتم التحكم بواسطة الصمام المتصل بالفلتر وهي كالتالي :
1.( FILTER) (الفلتر) : وهو وضع التشغيل للمسبح .
2. WASTE)) ( تصريف ) : وهو وضع تفريغ المسبح تماماً دون المرور بالفلتر .
3. CLOSED)) (مغلق) : لإغلاق جميع الصمامات (لا يستخدم عادة)
4. BACKWASH)) : وضع تنظيف الفلتر(المرحلة الأولي) ويستخدم من 1-2 دقائق وينتج عن ذلك نقص بسيط في ماء المسبح .
5. RECIRCULATION)) : عملية دوران للمياه دون المرور بالفلتر (لا يستخدم عادة) .
6. RINSE)) وضع تنظيف الفلتر (المرحلة الثانية) يستخدم من ½ -1 دقيقة وينتج عنه أيضاً نقص بسيط في الماء .
وأيضاً توجد بعض المحابس والتي يجب أن تأخذ أوضاعا مختلفة حسب الوظائف المطلوبة وهي كالتالي :
1)	محبس الأسكيمر Skimmer .
2)	محبس الصفاية الأرضية Main drain .
3)	محبس المكنسة Vacuum .
4)	محبس التصريف الخارجي (إن وجد)
في مايلي نتطرق بشئ من التفصيل إلي الوظائف التي يقوم بها الفلتر عن طريق صمام الفلتر وهي حسب الجدول التالي :


----------



## بولا (25 يناير 2007)

ان شاء الله ساكمل باقى الموضوع لاحقا


----------



## بولا (26 يناير 2007)

*برك السباحة*

تتكون معدات المسبح من الأتى
1-مضخة المسبح ووظيفتهاسحب المياه من المسبح عن طريق الصفاية الموجودة فى قاع السبح ثم تدفع الى الفلتر الرملى ثم تدفع المسبح عبر فتحات موجودة بأجناب المسبح
2-صمام الفلتروبه ستة اوضاعو وتم شرحها
3-هناك محابس ولكنها تاخذ اوضاعا مختلفة حسب وظائفها وهى كالتالى:
-محبس الاسكيمروهو دائمامفتوح اثناء التشغيل ويقفل اثناء وضع التصريف
-محبس الصفاية الارضية مفتوح دائما
-محبس المكنسة
-محبس التصريف الخارجى


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (27 يناير 2007)

الخ العزيز هل لديك كتب او مراجع تساعدنا فى التصميم والتنفيذ بالكامل ...........مع تحياتى لك على مجهودك


----------



## فراس بشناق (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (28 يناير 2007)

كيف يتم حساب الرافع للمضخات head ???


----------



## بولا (28 يناير 2007)

ستجدو كل شىء عن برك السباحة بهذه الروابط
www.hayward.com
www.muhandes.net
www.clearwater.usa.com


----------



## بولا (29 يناير 2007)

ايضا ها الرابط www.haywardnet.com


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (30 يناير 2007)

الف شكر للجميع ولكن سؤال اخر؟
ما هو الhead المطلوب عند مداخل المياه bottom inlet او sidewall inlet


----------



## بولا (3 فبراير 2007)

*برك السباحة*

ردا على السؤال المقدم من المهندس رجب والسؤال هو كيفيه اختيار المضخات
وحسب المقوله التى تقول :ان وقوف الماء يفسده.ولذلك يتم دوران المياه ببركه السباحه مرة كل ساعتين
مثال: لوعندي مسبح سعة الحوض الخاص بالسباحة 50متر مكعب اختار مضخة تعطى 130 جالون فى الدقيقة|29.55متر فى الساعة مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الفقد الناتج عن الفلتر الرملى-الانابيب
وبالبحث فى منحنى الاداء الخاص بمضخات المسابح نجد مضخة 1.5H.p تكون مناسبة للمثال المعروض امام حضراتكم:1:


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (14 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ولكن يبقى السؤال عن الضغط المطلوب عند المداخل والفاقد خلال الفلتر


----------



## ابومنةالله (4 يناير 2009)

والله تشكر يا غالي


----------



## mohammad w (13 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في موضوع تصميم برك السباحة


----------



## mohammad w (13 مارس 2009)

ما هي الاجهزة المسخدمة في هذا المجال


----------



## بولا (13 مارس 2009)

*How to Calculate Your Pool Turnover Rate*

How to Calculate Your Pool Turnover Rate
What is turnover rate? The amount of time it takes for all of the water in your pool to be circulated through the pump/filter system. If the water is circulated twice a day then the turnover rate is 12 hours. If the water is circulated 4 times a day then the turnover rate is 6 hours. Use your total pool gallons and your gallons per minute (GPM) from the flowmeter to determine your pool turnover rate.
Turnover Rate in Minutes = (Pool Gallons)
GPM
Turnover Rate in Hours = (Turnover Rate in Minutes)
(60)
Example:
We want to know the turnover rate in our 25,000 gallon pool if our flowmeter reads 70 GPM.
(25,000 gallons)/(70 GPM) = 357 minutes,
(357 minutes)/(60) = 5.95 hours
The turnover rate in this 25,000 gallon pool is approximately 6 hours.
What if required turnover rate?
• If your pool was built before 4/12/90, the turnover rate must be at least once every 12 hours.
• If your pool was built after 4/12/90, the turnover rate must be at least once every 6 hours.
How do you calculate your required GPM to achieve proper turnover rate?
GPM = (Pool Gallons)
(Turnover in Minutes)
Turnover in Minutes = (Turnover in hours) x (60)
Example:
We want turnover in our 25,000 gallon pool to be 6 hours
(6 hours) x (60) = 360 minutes
(25,000 gallons)/(360) = 69 GPM
So we should have approximately 70 gallons going through the pump/filter every minute to achieve a turnover rate of 6 hours
Calculate your own required GPM:
First determine what your required turnover rate should be (6 or 12 hours). Now fill in the blanks below.
GPM = /
(Pool Gallons) (Turnover in Minutes)
Hint: 6 hours = 360 minutes, 12 hours = 720 minutes


----------



## ahmadkhaled (30 أبريل 2009)

فعلا لكل من ساهم في كل معلومة


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بولا (13 مايو 2010)

*ملف عن برك السباحة*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=57545&stc=1&d=1273782992


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (13 مايو 2010)

هذا الرابط خاص بدوره فى تصميم حمامات السباحه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165630.html

وهذا الرابط يحوى على الكود المصرى لحمامات السباحه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197279.html

و هذا الرابط بيحتوى على ملف اكسيل يقوم بحسابات الفلاتر و التانك و المضخات و السخانات لحمامات السباحه قم مالتحميل الاصدار الاخير من الملف فى الصفحه رقم 2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165633.html


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

*الشكر للجميع علي هذا المجهود*​


----------



## رائدرجب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرأ جزيلآ وباركه الله فيكم


----------



## المصري 00 (25 يونيو 2010)

بولا قال:


> ستجدو كل شىء عن برك السباحة بهذه الروابط
> www.hayward.com
> www.muhandes.net
> www.clearwater.usa.com


الف شكر بس لو ممكن كتاب متخصص ولو عربي يبقي الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابوصالح127 (29 مارس 2011)

مجهود يستحق الشكر


----------



## جمال وندا (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي كتير على مجهودك


----------



## محروس الصيعري (22 يناير 2012)

مليون شكر للأخ المهندس بولا على كافة المعلومات اللي طرحها وأجاب بها فلقد أفادتني كثيرا


----------



## محروس الصيعري (22 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا باشا على المعلومة المفيدة والمحددة


----------

